# Paintings by Celia Pike



## TinyPaws

Just came across a link to these paintings on pinterest and just had to share. Such beautiful work!

Great cat paintings by Celia Pike (20 pics) - Izismile.com

I'd never heard of Celia Pike before today but I'm a fan now - just look at those two tabbys on the bed! Beautiful!


----------



## Marcia

Those are absolutely wonderful!! I just love them! What wonderful detail. I think my favorite is #19! I just love that little face!!


----------



## Yuki'sMum

I love #7. It looks like Yuki, she sleeps like that sometimes. Great paintings! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## cat face

great paintings!! you can tell she truly loves the subject of her paintings!


----------



## kittiesmom

:love2 What stunning paintings, I like number 11, wish I could paint like that.


----------



## razzle

Wow! That first painting looks so real that I could reach out and pet the cat. Wish I could paint like that

Kathy


----------

